# Tinting Windows



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I saw this self tinting kit on ebay, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1835790486 and I was wondering if anyone has tinted their own windows? and how hard it is

Is this recommended at all or is it better just to get it tinted at like a nissan dealer or something? And is there tint that has just a bit of green in it (i have a green car) I thought that may look good.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*its not that hard*

I have done more than a dozen cars for myself and friends its really not that hard..just keep it all wet[glass, tint; both sides of the tint]...it helps you to keep from scathing the tint...A bonus is the kits that are pre-cut...oh yea spay the tints glue side as you pull the plastic off...A HELPER IS A MUST!!!!


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*another tip*

the back glass is hard to get the bubbles out because of the curve in the glass..dont do it in direct sunlight the water evaporates to fast to work out the bubbles..use a garge if you have access or when the wind isnt blowing much so you dont get grit on the glue side [it will cause tiny bubbles...ok i think that is it..it takes about 2 hours


oh the back glass is possible if you have a heat gun to shink the tint to shape[ it only cost about 40 to 60 bucks to get just the back glass done]


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Get the more expensive tint cause that cheap stuff just turns purple in the sun. It costs a little more but it is worth it.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

I got a sick a$$ job done from Mr. Tint. Its the blackest I can legally go with a hint of mirror to it. Cant see in worth nothin. I like it alot. It has a lifetime gurantee and they said that the teflon bubbles on the back window would keep the tint from applying there, so it kinda looks funny. Not too bad, but its my car and I know its there. Anyone got any suggestions to remedy that cuz I could just take it back and have them do it right if there is a way. Thanks for any input.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

its not hard, my nieghbor tints windows for 20 dollars. u just have to keep everything wet with windex and get a bubble remover thingy. i've seen him do it so many times i could probally do it myself. in auto sound and security i heard of a tint that is black but allows the light to shine through green that looks like you have neons on inside your car in the day time


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The teflon bubbles are a real b!tch. I hate them. There is nothing really you can do about them. My friend's GS-R has the teflon bubbles on the back window and it doesnt allow him to put the tint on. Also on my cousin's Celica he has those damn bubbles too. I love that my windows dont have that.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

teflon bubbles? never heard of it..could ya'll please explain?


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*teflon bubbles?*

on the back glass their is at the top a black sun screen made of teflon...the tint wont stick to it and looks silverish when tinted..


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ok thanks for the info..my car has those.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Just got my dark boyz (5% tint ) put on.. I luv it I cant believe I went this long without making them this dark.

Oh and superfro -a guy in my complex did the green tint thing and its not too bad looking but keep in mind the actual tint is see through--not too dark at all..


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

no that isn't what i was talking bout. the tint was black but some kind of way when light shined through there was green on whatever that was behind the tint, (dashboard door panels ect.) I'm not talking about green tint thats just plain ricey even though i do have the torqouise green sentra (in my opinion one of the best factory colors for anymake of car)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

> [i do have the torqouise green sentra (in my opinion one of the best factory colors for anymake of car) [/B]


 Are you serious....lol I mean are you really serious--j/k


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

for real. i'm not really with this whole trend of black, silver and white cars. i'm not saying those are ugly colors but if it were mine i would give it a more colorful paint job.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I get wut youre saying but IMO theres nothing like a clean white car.....


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*teflon dot matrix*

I know of guys that've had the tint shops put vinyl over the little dot thingies so it looks even with the rest of the window. You should have it done if the current look is bothering you.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i agree with mp..nothin like seein my white car all nice and shiny...oh wait..i see that even on the rare occasion i don't wash it for 2 weeks. only thing with white is...up close it shows bugs and dirt easily...far away..damn, it never looks dirty lol.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

my boss told me that full mirror tint was illegal in NC but I have buddy here in NC who had his prelude in honda tuning and it had full mirror tint and he's a cop and didn't seem to really know to answer so if anyone here knows the specifics let me know


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well i don't know much about mirror tint but i do know that in NC you can't get any darker than 35% 32% on glass visibiltity for the two front windows, you can only tint the front window from the top 6 inches down (were its colored at to keep the sun out your eyes) and you can tint the rest dark as you like


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

I think that the light transmission is the important part... As long as it is a fairly clear view from INSIDE the car, whether it is just shaded or reflective it is ok.. depends on the state. Besides what kind of country do we live in where TINTED windows?! are a big problem... it is hard to imagine a developing country would even think about this much less make a law about it. It is almost as if when there is too little serious crime, strife, etc, that these kinds of restrictions begin to show up, because there are no far more time consuming endeavors. Still, it seems that there are a lot better things that the lawmakers could be working on than outlawing tinting windows, and if they are going to outlaw it then dont lie to us, say it is because you want abusive small-town cops to be able to see someone smoking a joint in their car... not for bogus safety reasons because everyone knows from the inside it doesnt block visibility to a significant degree. And besides, lexus SUVs have that colored metal reflective tint on the back and rear side windows from the factory, so if you bought that car, even in a highly restrictive state such as NY, what can they tell you?... I would look in parking lots and an SUV not likely to have someone who would tint there windows as an owner... and find the darkest one out there.. and dont tint any darker than that.. then, if someone is out there with factory windows tinted the same as yours how can there be a difference, ignoring for this example's sake of profiling people with fast cars and young drivers


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

i just had a place called D & D sun control do mine 30% all the way around for $110 they give you a life time warranty on the tint so its worth it and they also use 3m film which is the top of the line when it comes to tint. That what we use on all the cars at the nissan dealership i work at.


----------

